# Some of my work and process



## RJP (Apr 30, 2022)

Just getting familiar with the forum (have read plenty of threads throughout the years) figured I'd show some work I've done. I've been sharpening and rebuilding for years. Love nerding out on heat treating, grinds, and sharpening.


----------

